

A conversation with Siri on the iPhone 4S - ugh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mNcnj2l6RE

======
cobychapple
Did anyone else notice that at 4:16, when Jason does the dictation into Notes,
Siri interprets what he says as 'I need to make some videos about the iPhone 4
ASS'?

In his own words: "it figured out exactly what I wanted it to say!"

------
digitalbanana
A data connection is required right? the heavy lifting is done server side?

